# Cherry Grove Pier Cam



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure most of you have seen the web cam at the end of the pier at Cherry Grove. It serves as an advertisement for North Myrtle Beach as well as the Prince Resort. Although I only vacation in Myrtle once a year, I pull up the web cam year round. There were a ton of people on the pier close to the shore just now and I said to myself "The spots must be running!" Tuned in and watched a while but didn't see any fish caught. What is really neat about the camera is that you can get control of it for two minutes, rotate 270 degrees, and zoom. You can see everyone on the pier back to the king area and some of the king area. Why don't the other piers have these cams where the world can actually watch people fish? The camera looks straight back at the Prince Resort which adjoins the pier. What kind of advertising value is that? Springmaid Keith, could you guys not do something similar at Springmaid? We might even catch your smiling mug up here in Tennessee!


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Gary, Springmaid does have a pier cam on their FB page, but its from a distance. This cam sounds absolutly fantastic! Im gonna check it out, I've been wanting one ON the pier for a long time. I love the fact that you can get control of it. Im gonna bring this up at my next meeting, thanks, Gary. And yeah, the Spot are starting but still playin with us again, Keith


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Gary, Springmaid does have a pier cam on their FB page, but its from a distance. This cam sounds absolutly fantastic! Im gonna check it out, I've been wanting one ON the pier for a long time. I love the fact that you can get control of it. Im gonna bring this up at my next meeting, thanks, Gary. And yeah, the Spot are starting but still playin with us again, Keith


That would a great addition to the pier Keith. I hope you can work something out.


----------



## ncfisherman45 (Feb 9, 2013)

good luck with that. last time a pier cam was mentioned back many years ago everything was done on a budget. they couldn't see the point of having it and
justifying the expense. their current cam is on the conference center. cant see anything very good.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Here's the link!*



SpringmaidKeith said:


> Gary, Springmaid does have a pier cam on their FB page, but its from a distance. This cam sounds absolutly fantastic! Im gonna check it out, I've been wanting one ON the pier for a long time. I love the fact that you can get control of it. Im gonna bring this up at my next meeting, thanks, Gary. And yeah, the Spot are starting but still playin with us again, Keith


http://www.northmyrtlebeachchamber.com/index.php?src=gendocs&ref=Webcam&category=Main


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

wanting and getting one is 2 different things. the pier has always been thrown to the bottom of the list.. fishermen on the pier are at the bottom of the list.. no one has figured that out yet. if you are a resort guest staying in their rooms your treated like royality.. if you are just a fisherman your treated like 2nd class customers.. things haven't changed over the last 7 years...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for the info Gary.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

slayer54 said:


> wanting and getting one is 2 different things. the pier has always been thrown to the bottom of the list.. fishermen on the pier are at the bottom of the list.. no one has figured that out yet. if you are a resort guest staying in their rooms your treated like royality.. if you are just a fisherman your treated like 2nd class customers.. things haven't changed over the last 7 years...


the pier is where I work & treat everyone 1st class customers, anyone who know me may comment. Any questions/comments i will address personally, as well as give advice to other areas of interest that I can help them with all thru out the grand strand......as long as I'm at SMP, this is how I do it, made many new friends, turned upset people from "comments" to enjoy it here.
this post started as a comment about a camera on a pier from Gary & I appreciated it & will look into it. Again, I ask all members that have met me & enjoy your experience here to comment.
I'm all about promoting this sport, not my pier, but am here to give reports which is what this is all about. take care Slayer, no hard feelings, but some of you guys show up from nowhere in a place where your comments are'nt about the reason for your posts, share your sport everywhere! Keith


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

Keith: I hav'nt been reading this site for a very long time, but it did'nt take too long to figure out that Slayer has issues. You should be commended for your patience. Please keep your post's coming. It seems that not all who read this site are here just to be a d***k***d. I think you go out of your way to be fair and also promote other venues. This ahole has never had anything positive to contribute since I've been reading, and that was awhile before I became a member. Thanks again.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

seddie...maybe slayer was responding to what netfisherman45 said and not at some person in particular.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Put SM on global map!*



SpringmaidKeith said:


> the pier is where I work & treat everyone 1st class customers, anyone who know me may comment. Any questions/comments i will address personally, as well as give advice to other areas of interest that I can help them with all thru out the grand strand......as long as I'm at SMP, this is how I do it, made many new friends, turned upset people from "comments" to enjoy it here.
> this post started as a comment about a camera on a pier from Gary & I appreciated it & will look into it. Again, I ask all members that have met me & enjoy your experience here to comment.
> I'm all about promoting this sport, not my pier, but am here to give reports which is what this is all about. take care Slayer, no hard feelings, but some of you guys show up from nowhere in a place where your comments are'nt about the reason for your posts, share your sport everywhere! Keith


Keith, let me give you a little ammo for your presentation. I have been using the CG web cam for years and thoroughly enjoy it. It has always been the best web cam in the Myrtle Beach area in my opinion. I live in Tennessee and I am sure pier and hotel customers from all over the country go to that web site. When you look back to shore from the end of the pier, you see the Prince Resort. What kind of advertising is that compared to a camera that shows a long distance view of the pier that most never return to after the first visit when they see what is offered? I even contacted the management at the resort once and told them how much I enjoyed their web cam. They gave me a very nice response to my e-mail. As a matter of fact, that web cam was so popular that the North Myrtle Beach Chamber of Commerce uses it on their web site in addition the the Prince Resort web site and the Cherry Grove pier web site. With the cost of advertising these days, after the initial investment, there is very little cost involved. That point should be a no brainer for people who make the money decisions at Springmaid. Think about it! Is there another place anywhere where people with an interest in fishing can go watch real fishermen in action when there is two feet of snow on the ground where they are? The Cherry Grove web cam is in North Myrtle Beach. Springmaid could have the only similar cam in Myrtle Beach itself.:fishing:


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Keith, sent you a PM but your mailbox was full.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

never fished this pier when there, once I payed to be on the end of Apache to king fish I was committed to that pier only.....a whole lot different then what I was use to on the Gulf coast....... Florida Pan Handle and Alabama piers that I love and fish as often as possible being so far away....got a taste of offshore and a new passion for that


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Just think about what you could see! 
Mid August hot as ¿%£$ you see on the webcam on the end of the resort's attached pier a hippie-haired-shirtless- [email protected]@@ king mackeral fisherman(me) is alseep on the picnic table while waiting on the next shark run and or overcasted anchor line!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Just think about what you could see!
> Mid August hot as ¿%£$ you see on the webcam on the end of the resort's attached pier a hippie-haired-shirtless- [email protected]@@ king mackeral fisherman(me) is alseep on the picnic table while waiting on the next shark run and or overcasted anchor line!


You're in luck, Rj! The cam is on the apex of the building at the king area. As you pan down, you pick up the roof and can only see the "Do not sit on rail!" sign. You are safe from the eyes of the world but don't start back down the pier or you're in trouble! That view is great! Some babe in Paris may say, would you look at that fellow? I want to take him home with me! Make me a reservation in Myrtle Beach! PS You're also exposed if you take that shark down the pier!


----------

